# Shaved or hewed with a rough blunt instrument? - you decide!



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I get great entertainment out of some of these listings. The wheel wells on these cars have been simply "shaved". Check out some of the side views.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1960s-AURORA-T-JET-HUGE-LOT-10-CARS-BODIES-ONLY-/130420271478?pt=Slot_Cars#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Those are as nice as they can get!!!! Little Johnny took extra good care of his treasures!!! :lol:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Those are as nice as they can get!!!! Little Johnny took extra good care of his treasures!!! :lol:


you did notice they all weighed less then when they came out of the mold from the "Shaving" right.. drugs are bad.. okay...


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I glad he is not my barber. fcb


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

At least the pics show exactly what is for sale. Most carved up T-Jet auctions feature one or two fuzzy phone cam postage stamp thumbnail pics.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Way back in the day, kids (not me of course - just people I knew...) would open up wheel wheels for hop-up washer tires with a scredriver tip as this was all that was available. This _shaving_ produced the rough results very similar to those pictured. Ah, nostalgia... :freak:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

And only fifteen bucks shipping. Just imagine what it would have cost if all that weighty wheel-well plastic had been left on them.


----------



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

Poor little Johnny's dad was a lumberjack , so he only had two choices , a chainsaw or the mighty axe . His dad wouldn't let Johnny play with chainsaw , so he had to hog them badboys out with that axe. We all know that his dad helped him.:tongue. :tongue:Like father ,like son.

66GTODON
Don


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Let me allow to translate the Auction Description;

Some cars are FUBAR, most have been chewed on by a Beaver with bad teeth, all are scratched up good and finally some have window posts bent, warped, melted etc.
All the normal wear for a batch of 40 year old toys, None Nicer! "

Thanks, bid early and often, love rockeya1


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Lost in Translation*

Love these archeologic digs Tom! 

I'm certain that tool usage had advanced beyond flint knapping. A rare blue dead t-jet scroll shows a depiction of a giant slotgod hand reaching down from above and whittling chips from sacrificial lambs using an ancient gargantuan hobby knife. :tongue:

Let The Chips Fall Where They May

As we have discussed many times the hop up hints booklet was the death of many an innocent victim. If any of you have ever tried to enlarge a wheel well using a #2 hobby blade you'll get those "exacto" results.

Jamming a surgically sharp blade into a round hole and twirling it will produce identical tool marks to those shown. After the "Aw shoot!" moment on the first one, the neolithic slot peoples eventually learned to adjust the angle of attack on their blades from savage to civilized. This is why you often see the crude hyena like gnawing on one end of a Pay Bay lot (the Ford j) and something more faceted like the rat chew (the Cougar) on the other end.

Not Ready To Turn The Corner 

Regardless of the method used you'll note that in nearly every case these pre-dremel apes had no concept of concentric circles, however they were advanced enough to carry a lazy parabola across rocker and door seams. I believe these were the missing links between the hyena hackers and the early dremel destroyer culture.

Seriously guys....jam a blade in a wheel well and twist....you'll get that gnarbly pattern every time. Sadly the ancient slotgods didnt exactly specify that the correct technique is a gentle paring motion where when mastered will raise a nice thin curl like a wood plane. This valuable nugget was omitted from the ancient t-jet scrolls.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Hmmm, brilliant dialogue on antediluvian carving tools in the hands of pre-human neanderslots. However, were the creators, the writers of the oracle themselves diabolically teaching crude hacking while the juvenile slot-apes oggling the monolith envisioned smooth perfection? Was this a sinister plot to sell more pristine new bodies? Is this what was erased from the long-silent 18 minutes of the transcripts? (Gordon Liddy still won't talk.) Was it a conspiracy, or something even more unearthly? Calling Erich von Daniken... .


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Hold on..*

Hold on.. I'll have to grab my dictionary before crafting a response  Actually I see to recall some Aurora paperwork with instructions for "shaving" wheel wells and some of the bodies seemed to be designed for that.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Neanderslots....OMG Jeff !!!!

Could very well be the word of the year. hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Too funny SP!!  Love your troglodyte dissertation!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

coach61 said:


> .. drugs are bad.. okay...


"............. Don't do drugs ...........mmm Kay................"


----------

